# poulan wild thing



## IMODM14 (Oct 27, 2008)

hey im new to all of this and got into it really cheap also its my first post. I bought a $40 axe and a poulan 40cc as my first saw it was only $150. i was wondering if there was any way to modify the saw to cut faster ive heard of porting the muffler. is it something i can do at home? any tips would be great thanks.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2008)

sure, poke a little hole in the muffler, make sure the chain and bar are working right. spray nitrous in the air cleaner while cutting.


----------



## avalancher (Oct 27, 2008)

treemandan said:


> spray nitrous in the air cleaner while cutting.



Gives a whole new meaning to the name "Wild Thing":jawdrop:


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2008)

when I wrote that I looked up at the bottle of dust off on the bookshelf.

I also remember my old one. Actually it was a grey Craftsman but they are the same, at least back then. One thing about it was that it had a trigger lock so it coould be set to hold the throttle open for you while you cut... it locked it on. I thought this was a real good display of engineering genius as well as the stamped steel bar tip gaurd that is held on by a little bolt.
You know who has one of those saws? The lesbians up on Frog Hollow, no joke, they are , well, I have no idea what they are but they got one


----------



## avalancher (Oct 27, 2008)

treemandan said:


> when I wrote that I looked up at the bottle of dust off on the bookshelf.
> 
> I also remember my old one. Actually it was a grey Craftsman but they are the same, at least back then. One thing about it was that it had a trigger lock so it coould be set to hold the throttle open for you while you cut... it locked it on. I thought this was a real good display of engineering genius as well as the stamped steel bar tip gaurd that is held on by a little bolt.
> You know who has one of those saws? The lesbians up on Frog Hollow, no joke, they are , well, I have no idea what they are but they got one




lesbians up on Frog Hollow? Had no idea what you were talking about until I googled it.
wont be staying there anytime soon....


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 27, 2008)

IMODM14 said:


> hey im new to all of this and got into it really cheap also its my first post. I bought a $40 axe and a poulan 40cc as my first saw it was only $150. i was wondering if there was any way to modify the saw to cut faster ive heard of porting the muffler. is it something i can do at home? any tips would be great thanks.



You are wasting your time trying to make that Piece of s%@" faster... Try looking on craigslist.org there are some good used Stihl's on there..... and oh yeh, the other brand too.... Husky..


----------



## RavensRoost (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a "Wild Thingy" and it does fine for limbs and real small trees. Anything larger and you will want a "real" saw. Pick a brand..........


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 27, 2008)

Buy Stihl or Husqvarna and don't look back.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2008)

avalancher said:


> lesbians up on Frog Hollow? Had no idea what you were talking about until I googled it.
> wont be staying there anytime soon....



You're freaking kidding right? Hold, let me see, this is going to some sh^%!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not think they are my lesbians but it reminds me when I booked a weekend for my wife and I at a B and B in Lambertville New Jersey. I didn't know and they were surprised to see my wife was a girl. No big deal as we don't feel uncomfortable if we know the doors are not locked. We took it in stride and to be honest around here you will expect to come across some hilarious things. People feel good expressing themselves and its important to be able to that... I guess. But that song is not totally accurrate as the freaks also come out in the day, not just the night anymore.


----------



## Ted-RI (Oct 27, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I do not think they are my lesbians but it reminds me when I booked a weekend for my wife and I at a B and B in Lambertville New Jersey. I didn't know and they were surprised to see my wife was a girl. No big deal as we don't feel uncomfortable if we know the doors are not locked. We took it in stride and to be honest around here you will expect to come across some hilarious things. People feel good expressing themselves and its important to be able to that... I guess. But that song is not totally accurrate as the freaks also come out in the day, not just the night anymore.



WTF are you talking about Mr. treedan.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted-RI said:


> WTF are you talking about Mr. treedan.



Freaks.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 27, 2008)

The poulan wild thing is a toy Home owners saw. Not a toy...but a toy saw. No real chainsaw is a toy, but compared to other saws it is not meant as a serious piece of equipment...not even close.


Personally, my troll alert is off the charts, but if you are for real, run it until it quits. Then be prepared to purchase a pro saw by the weekend.

Stihl or Husky, both have their ups and downs, but both will serve well. Both can be seriously modified.

If someone handed me a poulan wild thing and asked me to mod it...I'd paint it pink.


----------



## Ted-RI (Oct 28, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Freaks.



Care to elaborate Mr. bigus?


----------



## IMODM14 (Oct 28, 2008)

haha nice...anyways today i went cutting with it i cut 5 peices of hardwood and the muffler fell off O F F off. so i went to the tool crib next to my house i bought a stihl 031AVE for 150 bucks. so we will try that tomorrow!


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go! Welcome to the Stihl family! Great saws!!! You'll immediately notice the difference.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 28, 2008)

RavensRoost said:


> I have a "Wild Thingy" and it does fine for limbs and real small trees. Anything larger and you will want a "real" saw. Pick a brand..........



Admittedly, your "wild thing" is an oddity and is a 2150 (33cc I think). Most "wild things" are 42cc if they are the 2375 or 40cc if they are the newers ones (not sure the model number).


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Personally, my troll alert is off the charts, but if you are for real, run it until it quits. Then be prepared to purchase a pro saw by the weekend.



Saw snobs... 

Poulan saws aren't _that_ bad. True, they aren't for daily use or heavy duty cutting. No, a wild thing won't outcut a 361 in 18" of hardwood, and it doesn't have the power to weight ratio of a dolmar 5100 either, but it's an ok saw for what it is. I know Red agrees with me along with a few others here, but for the most part AS members disregard Poulans as garbage.

That said, I do agree they are a very low end saw.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 28, 2008)

IMODM14 said:


> haha nice...anyways today i went cutting with it i cut 5 peices of hardwood and the muffler fell off O F F off. so i went to the tool crib next to my house i bought a stihl 031AVE for 150 bucks. so we will try that tomorrow!



I rest my case and it's only Tuesday.

Good move.


----------



## Octane (Oct 28, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> Saw snobs...
> 
> Poulan saws aren't _that_ bad. True, they aren't for daily use or heavy duty cutting. No, a wild thing won't outcut a 361 in 18" of hardwood, and it doesn't have the power to weight ratio of a dolmar 5100 either, but it's an ok saw for what it is. I know Red agrees with me along with a few others here, but for the most part AS members disregard Poulans as garbage.
> 
> That said, I do agree they are a very low end saw.


I agree. For what they cost, Poulans arent bad. Go buy any Stihl or Husky saw in the same price range and the only difference will be orange plastic.
I personally would never buy a Poulan, but Im not going to look down my nose at someone who chooses to buy a Poulan.
I may give you guys a hard time by saying when you get real you get a Stihl, but its just a little good-natured ribbing between chainsaw/wood heat enthusiasts. Nothing more.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 28, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> Saw snobs...
> 
> Poulan saws aren't _that_ bad. True, they aren't for daily use or heavy duty cutting. No, a wild thing won't outcut a 361 in 18" of hardwood, and it doesn't have the power to weight ratio of a dolmar 5100 either, but it's an ok saw for what it is. I know Red agrees with me along with a few others here, but for the most part AS members disregard Poulans as garbage.
> 
> That said, I do agree they are a very low end saw.



LOL...hardly a snob...I don't mean to hack on the saw you've chosen for yourself.

If it works for you, great.

I just mean to say that it won't last for what he is wanting. It's only Tuesday and the point is proven.


----------



## Jlarnard (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a poulan top handle saw as a last chance backup. Thing was tiny and my corona could almost outcut it. Didint even have a brake. We called it the Frog. Great little saw, as long as you had a small screwdriver on you, And the limbs were less than 4 inches. 
It was especially handy to hang on the cone holder on the whisper chipper while chipping. Unfortunatly tho it went through the chipper one day. So I bought another one at the store for $99 new, rubbed some dirt on it, boss man never knew. Although he was surprised how messed up the knives were next time they were changed.
Stihl like my stills though, a lot better.
Did I say that right?


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Jlarnard said:


> So I bought another one at the store for $99 new, rubbed some dirt on it, boss man never knew. Although he was surprised how messed up the knives were next time they were changed.



:censored:  

Man up and own your mistakes, tearing up equipment and hiding it?


----------



## RavensRoost (Oct 29, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> Admittedly, your "wild thing" is an oddity and is a 2150 (33cc I think). Most "wild things" are 42cc if they are the 2375 or 40cc if they are the newers ones (not sure the model number).



J Cool, mine is a 2150 and 36cc (2.1 cu in). And for one of the other posters, mine tachs to about 12,500 (only checked, did not bother to remove tabs on carb screws).

RavensRoost


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 29, 2008)

> And for one of the other posters



You green poulan loving guys are a joke, If you had something to say to me why not just say it rather than flapping off like that. Try putting the tach on it in the wood, you will notice WOT no load numbers are pretty meaningless and also that the wild thing cuts about 1500 to 2000 rpm below where most decent saws cut. Running 12,500 won't be long till you're posting about a melted piston...

Poulans are green, so are trolls. I wonder is there a connection, lots of green poulan chatter lately.

I really don't care, if you like'm, knock yourself out, if anyone gets suckered into buying one guess that is the best way for them to learn. But for just a few bucks more they could have a decent consummer grade Stihl, Husky ehco... A saw with a plated jug that one could expect a couple hundred hours of useful life from and one that will perform far better.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 29, 2008)

My first saw was a PPro 295 with 20" bar. I used it for everything: climbing and groundwork. Ran it into the ground and rebuilt it twice. I still have it sitting in the basement collecting dust. The best thing about that saw was it helped me make enough money to go out and pay cash for a couple of new Stihls and a new Husky. Run it into the ground!


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 30, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> But for just a few bucks more they could have a decent consummer grade Stihl, Husky ehco... A saw with a plated jug that one could expect a couple hundred hours of useful life from and one that will perform far better.



Mine was free. 

I wouldn't pay for one (unless it was less than $75, then I'd consider it if I needed a saw). I agree you can get a good used stihl/husky/echo for the same price (ish) as a wild thing. The local saw shop here has several 50cc class saws ranging from $150-200 that all run great, the ones around $150 are older and have more wear. You can't buy a new wild thing for less than $150 anymore, and even used ones sell for $85-100 most of the time. So it really does make sense to search out a better saw if you're buying one. 

BUT, if you already own a wildthing (or other Poulan), or you were given one or got a rediculous cheap one (yardsale $25 saw type deal), then you can make them work pretty well most of the time.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 30, 2008)

I ran a Poulan for 10 years for removals , if I had to drop or throw it from a tree when a cut had gone wrong I would not care as much as if I had to toss a good Stihl or Husky. $ 117.00 for that Poulan($2.00 less than the first one I ever bought) or $435.00 for a Real saw?? 10 years I had with that piece of [email protected]*. It always ran good only put a few Bar's and some new Chains in it and I did a lot of side jobs with it. Still have that saw , may replace the old fuel lines some day (that is all that ever went bad) and if not I can use it for a pole for my Mail Box. 
Ron Hartell would be proud of this Poulan


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

> Mine was free.
> 
> I wouldn't pay for one (unless it was less than $75, then I'd consider it if I needed a saw). I agree you can get a good used stihl/husky/echo for the same price (ish) as a wild thing. The local saw shop here has several 50cc class saws ranging from $150-200 that all run great, the ones around $150 are older and have more wear. You can't buy a new wild thing for less than $150 anymore, and even used ones sell for $85-100 most of the time. So it really does make sense to search out a better saw if you're buying one.



Sounds like a pretty honest read. Sometimes the way things come off on forums does not line up so well with the real world.

I would hate to see a guy on hard times looking to cut fire wood to keep warm this winter, maybe sell a few cords to keep some grub on the table read some of the stuff that has been said about these green poulans. Poor guy could be dropping his last couple hundred bucks just trying to do the best he can, his decision to buy one based on price and comments made in places like this. His luck the saw would quit a few cords in and no real waranty to help him out. I bought a green poulan long before AS, had I known then what I know now would have scratch together another hundred bucks or so and came out ahead in the long run.

"For Occasional Use Only", can someone tell me what the He!! that means? really?


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 30, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> Sounds like a pretty honest read. Sometimes the way things come off on forums does not line up so well with the real world.
> 
> I would hate to see a guy on hard times looking to cut fire wood to keep warm this winter, maybe sell a few cords to keep some grub on the table read some of the stuff that has been said about these green poulans. Poor guy could be dropping his last couple hundred bucks just trying to do the best he can, his decision to buy one based on price and comments made in places like this. His luck the saw would quit a few cords in and no real waranty to help him out. I bought a green poulan long before AS, had I known then what I know now would have scratch together another hundred bucks or so and came out ahead in the long run.
> 
> "For Occasional Use Only", can someone tell me what the He!! that means? really?



"For occasional use only" means "Joe homeowner" cuts a tree or two every other year and might trim up a wind damaged branch every now and then. Throw the saw away after it sits for 3 years with old gas in it and won't start, buy another one, rinse and repeat.

You can make the cruddy new poulans last a while, but it takes a lot more knowledge (and patience, being that it's a slower saw) than a better saw that you can just add mix and bar oil and cut for years and years with virtually no issues.


----------



## AOD (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a newer Poulan that kicks ass, one of the last 330's with an aluminum case and chromed jug. I paid less than $200 for it and it cuts like crazy, sometimes I can't even slow it down!


----------



## capetrees (Oct 30, 2008)

IMODM14 said:


> haha nice...anyways today i went cutting with it i cut 5 peices of hardwood and the muffler fell off O F F off. so i went to the tool crib next to my house i bought a stihl 031AVE for 150 bucks. so we will try that tomorrow!




Good move and be ready for that saw to be worn out soon too considering its used and is a lighter use saw, depending on what your cutting. Make some money and reinvest in a professional level saw from Stihl. I LOVE my 260 PRO and have used, abused and burned out three in the last 10 years. They should last much longer than the time I have them but my maintainance routine is lacking. Little by little invest in your equipment without fear and it will make your money back 10 fold. don't buy impulse items, just those you'll actually use often.


----------



## IMODM14 (Oct 31, 2008)

thank you for the tips...capetrees where abouts r u in mass im in southern new hampshire maybe we can get a get to gether for people around here? what do ya think.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 31, 2008)

*"Pro saws"*

An 031AVE is an older and very solid saw. a bit heavy, but built well and built to last. In the past stihl saws were basically all "PRO models". Only somewhat recently has stihl cheapened some of it's saws and started making homeowner grade saws etc. So take care of that 031 AVE and it will cut well for years. Good sawing..... Mike


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 2, 2008)

Drill 5- 3/16 diam holes in the muffler !!!!!! In the last 9 yrs. I have purchased 12 wild-----thingies for groundies & blocking down!!!!!


----------



## webberm249 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> The poulan wild thing is a toy Home owners saw. Not a toy...but a toy saw. No real chainsaw is a toy, but compared to other saws it is not meant as a serious piece of equipment...not even close.
> 
> 
> Personally, my troll alert is off the charts, but if you are for real, run it until it quits. Then be prepared to purchase a pro saw by the weekend.
> ...


i want to mod my poulan, but it is a poulan pro 655, where do i start?


----------



## Kansas (Dec 1, 2008)

IMODM14 said:


> hey im new to all of this and got into it really cheap also its my first post. I bought a $40 axe and a poulan 40cc as my first saw it was only $150. i was wondering if there was any way to modify the saw to cut faster ive heard of porting the muffler. is it something i can do at home? any tips would be great thanks.



Well since you are new here hehehe get ready to start spending money on more saws! 

I would put a 12-14, 16 at most bar on it and call it good as it gets. After all it is a trim saw engine size anyway you wont ever get a whole lot out of it. Just be happy if it runs when you want it too! 

If you had payed $40 for the saw then I could see hacking it up trying to get more out of it, but putting a short bar and getting some pay back out it first I wouldnt mess it up just yet but thats me. jmho

edit: If interested I still have for sale a like new w/box and 2xtra chains, 16" 345! Its a sweet little HO grade saw.


Kansas


----------



## GNAR13 (Dec 3, 2008)

Its a shame poulan isn't what it used to be. my dad told me that old poulans and macs were the saws of choice for most of the guys in the pulp woods here in north fla. but, not too long ago a friend of mine got a wild thing. he thought it looked cool, and therefore must be a good saw. it lasted less than an hour....in softwood...limbs...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 3, 2008)

webberm249 said:


> i want to mod my poulan, but it is a poulan pro 655, where do i start?



First, you must paint it pink.... 


....and post a pic of your pretty pink poulan pro.


----------



## webberm249 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> First, you must paint it pink....
> 
> 
> ....and post a pic of your pretty pink poulan pro.



the pp655 will suprise ya, it will drag a 34" bar through 30" hardwood in nothing flat, it is an animal, and no, not a flamingo..:chainsawguy:


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 3, 2008)

Im almost afraid to admit this, but I too have a Poluan,
its a 40cc wildthing. I bring it camping in the summer, and use it cut the Pines so I don't get pitch all over my better saws.


----------



## yooper (Dec 3, 2008)

jburlingham said:


> Im almost afraid to admit this, but I too have a Poluan,
> its a 40cc wildthing. I bring it camping in the summer, and use it cut the Pines so I don't get pitch all over my better saws.



It can also double as a boat anker when going out fishing:biggrinbounce2:


----------

